# Lad from Rochdale!



## Tedious (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey, I've been wanting to improve myself for ages but have never had the commitment or money to afford a gym membership, luckily I can now and have the determination to see it through! I'm not looking to get huge, just to around 170lbs with bigger arms, chest and defined abs. Something like this?









I'm currently 17 at 6' with a weight of dead on 140lbs, so basically I'm wanting to put on 30lbs while increasing muscle as of right now, I have hardly any muscle what so ever.

I don't really know what kind of workout I should be following to achieve this look tbh, I'd be glad if someone could point me in the right direction? I guess you could describe that physique as Fitness Model? Anyway, is it really necessary to keep bulking and cutting? Don't Fitness models have to be ready to go all year round?

I have a very limited knowledge of bodybuilding, I know what I should be eating but I need to get my workout routine down for the physique that I want. I've looked at Rippetoes, don't know whether its for me or not, I know some guys swear by it. Any help which you guys could throw my way would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

'kinell. Someone else from the hole in the universe known as Rochdale!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Rochdale. Population: 2

lol Welcome to ukm


----------



## Tedious (Oct 19, 2010)

suliktribal said:


> 'kinell. Someone else from the hole in the universe known as Rochdale!


Haha! Tell me about it! I've seen a few lads from Rochdale/Bury on here! Which gym do you go to? I'm currently at the new Link4Life gym in Heywood


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Tedious said:


> Haha! Tell me about it! I've seen a few lads from Rochdale/Bury on here! Which gym do you go to? I'm currently at the new Link4Life gym in Heywood


I got to Evolution in Castleton, mate.


----------



## Tedious (Oct 19, 2010)

suliktribal said:


> 'kinell. Someone else from the hole in the universe known as Rochdale!





suliktribal said:


> I got to Evolution in Castleton, mate.


****! How much does that place cost? I'm getting a bargain at £16 a month 

You don't happen to live anywhere in Castleton by any chance? I live near Springfield park.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Tedious said:


> ****! How much does that place cost? I'm getting a bargain at £16 a month
> 
> You don't happen to live anywhere in Castleton by any chance? I live near Springfield park.


That is a bargain!

34.99 per month at Evo. But it's a first class gym.

I live on Kirkholt, but I'm moving to Bacup.


----------



## Tedious (Oct 19, 2010)

suliktribal said:


> That is a bargain!
> 
> 34.99 per month at Evo. But it's a first class gym.
> 
> I live on Kirkholt, but I'm moving to Bacup.


Ah right! Least I know someone in Rochdale now who's into what I'm into! I tried getting my mates to come with me and get them on a proper diet, they weren't having any of it! Apparently you don't need a proper diet, just go gym and everything will sort itself out :lol:


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

hello


----------



## Paul40 (Mar 25, 2009)

hi, i'm an ex=cassy lad myself, looked at the evo, but ended going to bodym in neyhey. from what i remember, get talking to the guy who runs evo, isn't he ex/ current champion, he should be able to give you all the advice you need, then suppliment it with reading the boards on diet here.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Paul40 said:


> hi, i'm an ex=cassy lad myself, looked at the evo, but ended going to bodym in neyhey. *from what i remember, get talking to the guy who runs evo, isn't he ex/ current champion*, he should be able to give you all the advice you need, then suppliment it with reading the boards on diet here.


Aye. John Hodgson. Owns the gym and works there, too.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm from Heywood mate and train in Oldham in a "proper" gym for what you pay for the leisure centre.

You are only 17 you will struggle to gain weight unless you eat like fu*k and regularly.

Your body needs more fuel to become bigger.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

north manchester is taking over


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Welcome to the board


----------



## 99DC (Sep 10, 2009)

suliktribal said:


> That is a bargain!
> 
> 34.99 per month at Evo. But it's a first class gym.
> 
> I live on Kirkholt, but I'm moving to Bacup.


Only costs me £30 :tongue:

Evolution is a brilliant gym, probably the only thing I will miss when I move away from Rochdale


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

99DC said:


> Only costs me £30 :tongue:
> 
> Evolution is a brilliant gym, probably the only thing I will miss when I move away from Rochdale


Used to only cost me 30, too.

They've just put the membership up, though.

And yeah... the best thing about Rochdale is the road that leads out of it!


----------



## Tedious (Oct 19, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> I'm from Heywood mate and train in Oldham in a "proper" gym for what you pay for the leisure centre.
> 
> You are only 17 you will struggle to gain weight unless you eat like fu*k and regularly.
> 
> Your body needs more fuel to become bigger.


Yeah yeah :thumb: Well unfortunately for me, I can't afford a "proper" gym being 17 and all :cursing:

I thought as much tbh, going ordering some ON 100% Whey Protein today, dads buying in a **** load of chicken and veggies, so hopefully I'll pack on a bit of weight


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Welcome mate


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

You don't happen to live anywhere in Castleton by any chance? I live near Springfield park.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tedious said:


> Yeah yeah :thumb: Well unfortunately for me, I can't afford a "proper" gym being 17 and all :cursing:
> 
> I thought as much tbh, going ordering some ON 100% Whey Protein today, dads buying in a **** load of chicken and veggies, so hopefully I'll pack on a bit of weight


You didnt read it rite mate l was comparing prices to what you pay.


----------



## Tedious (Oct 19, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> You didnt read it rite mate l was comparing prices to what you pay.


You get a proper gym for £16 a month? I'd go there but my place is on my bus route home, it's convenient and it allows me to go 4 days a week  Plus it's got everything there I need, weights, benches, cardio machines etc


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tedious said:


> You get a proper gym for £16 a month? I'd go there but my place is on my bus route home, it's convenient and it allows me to go 4 days a week  Plus it's got everything there I need, weights, benches, cardio machines etc


Yeah in fact when he does a promo its £135 a year BUT it has to be near you and if you cant drive its a pain in the ass to get around.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Tedious said:


> Ah right! Least I know someone in Rochdale now who's into what I'm into! I tried getting my mates to come with me and get them on a proper diet, they weren't having any of it!* Apparently you don't need a proper diet, just go gym and everything will sort itself out * :lol:


Muscles are made in the kitchen, more so than the gym... :thumbup1:

You'll find plenty of advice on here, RE your questions:

In a nut shell eat eat eat (good stuff) have mass shakes twice a day

Train with a split routine about 4x a week and be sure not to mess about! Too many people go to the gym and just do the motions, if your body can easily lift the weight it won't grow... Make sure after each session you think "I've done the best i could" and that you're sore the next few days in that muscle group, as for mass shakes to help get the ball rolling i'd recommend:

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/boditronics-mass-attack-evo---4kg-4652-p.asp

Very good because the carbs are all from good sources to lean weight gains.

RE diet you want to eat plenty of chicken / meat / fish.. rice / pasta / oats / potatoes / veg / olive oil / nuts / milk etc

Good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome fellow mancunian


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Welcome mate


----------



## Tedious (Oct 19, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Muscles are made in the kitchen, more so than the gym... :thumbup1:
> 
> You'll find plenty of advice on here, RE your questions:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice! It's appreciated 

I'm already eating chicken, pasta, rice, beef, gammon, potatoes, etc etc. As for the weight gainer, I want one with a lot of carbs and protein? I was looking at ON 100% Whey Protein, don't know if that's suitable for me though 

And in response the the bit you put in bold, that's what my friends say :tongue: They don't know what they're talking about!


----------

